# Kaspersky vs. Security Essentials



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

How good is Security Essentials by Microsoft? I recently had been trying it and noticed that it only slows down the machine a perceptible amount.
It is based off of Live one care which actually had good ratings. I won a year subscription to Kaspersky and do notice a hit in speed reduction,,,not that its a big hit if comparing to many of the AV solutions out there.Kaspersky also has good ratings..its nice and easy enough to use. Security Essentials is very easy as there basically are not options.

What I need to know is the detection level of the two compared to each other. If Security essentials does a good as job as Kaspersky then I am as well off using it,as there is no performance hit.

Security essentials turns off windows defender,and runs faster than a bare machine with nothing but windows defender.

At the moment I have windows defender disabled and am using Kasperky and do notice the hit in performance...so its not merely based on whether or not windows defender is enabled...Personally it has never caught anything for me and have no problem disabling it while running a good av such as kaspersky or similar 

How good is Security Essentials?

I am using Windows 7


----------



## Crum1515 (Oct 29, 2009)

I dropped Kaspersky for MSSE, I feel that the amount of resources it uses, the fact that it is made by MS, and that many 3rd party testing labs say it protects just as well, make it a great choice. 

It disables Windows Defender because it is now part of MSSE, so the functionality is built right in.

So far, in my opinion, it leads the pack.


----------



## extons (Apr 16, 2009)

Kaspersky is paid for, MSE is free. Therefore MSE already has an advantage before it starts. I'd suspect Kaspersky's detection rates are higher, however you have to be willing to pay for it. I'd advise NOD32 anyway.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I found this and kaspersky seems pretty impressive...I can find a thorough test on security essentials yet though

http://www.matousec.com/projects/proactive-security-challenge/results.php


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BigAlDoc (Oct 29, 2009)

I started using MSE a few weeks ago in Win7 and have gone back to Avast. My problem with it was that it wouldn't AUTO update the signature files, even when I rebooted Windows. EVERY TIME I did a manual update, I would get signature files that were considerably more recent than the one currently installed. I learned that you can do a regedit hack to make it update more frequently, but I'd rather not have to do that for an AV program.


----------



## dhanubaba (Jan 18, 2009)

i use MSSE and Avast home edition. According to my experience it's grate virus protection tool .it has massive virus database and it update automatically. Other thing is i cant see any slowness of my machine. I recommended MSSE because of simplicity, Updatability, functionality and it's from builders who develop OS


----------



## boo5790 (Feb 4, 2007)

MSSE updates daily on my computer with no problems.


----------

